# Tackling a Neap Tide | Capt Brant Charter



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The thing I dread most as an inshore fishing guide is a neap tide. A neap tide occurs twice a month during the first and third quarters of the moon. It is when the sun and the moon are at right angles of the Earth causing a very weak gravitational pull on the Earths water. This tide produces very little water movement, which greatly effects the feeding patterns of the fish. I try to schedule my trips on the best possible tide, however, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. One thing I have learned from being a full time guide is how to grind out a decent fishing trip on a terrible tide. Despite what anglers think, SOME fish will still feed on a bad tide. 

I had the pleasure of experiencing such a tide just a few days ago. I guided an awesome group of military guys on what I knew was going to be a tough fishing trip. I told the guys that the first three hours of the six hour trip were going to be the toughest and that held true. For three straight hours we only boated one redfish. I told the guys to stay patient that we were going to get a little tide movement the last part of the trip. Once the tide barely picked up the fish started biting. We boated some really nice redfish, some big snapper, blackdrum, and sheepshead. Though the day was a grind, it wasn't a total bust. I stuck with what I felt most comfortable doing and it paid off in the end. These guys really got the hang of Pensacola bay fishing and it was a pleasure to have them on the boat. 

On a side note....If you ever decide you want to try and tackle a neap tide, I can give you a few pointers that may help. First, in Pensacola bay, two fish that are not effected by a bad tide are flounder and red snapper. I actually prefer deep water flounder fishing on a slack tide. The lack of current makes it much easier for the flounder to catch your bait and for some reason they feed good on a slack tide. This also holds true when bay red snapper fishing. You want to keep your bait in the strike zone for as long as possible. If you are faced with a strong current, your bait will drift over the wreck too fast producing less bites. Another thing you can do is stick to the shallows! At some point in the day the flats fish will still feed on a bad tide. So, next time you are faced with a bad tide, take that time to try some new things that may be out of the ordinary for you. You may find it very rewarding. 

Capt Brant
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good job capt!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Great post. Even better information:notworthy:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great job Brant and thanks for the neap tide pointers.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job that sheep is a beast . 
Hoping to get another trip with you soon .


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Why does everyone hate the neap tide? Some of my best inshore fishing is during neap tides..Ecspecially pompano!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Why does everyone hate the neap tide? Some of my best inshore fishing is during neap tides..Ecspecially pompano!![/
> 
> Neap tides really effect deep water bay fishing. That is what most of us captains do on a daily basis with our clients. Redfish are effected most by a neap tide. Pompano are a shallow water fish that migrate along the beach. The tide doesn't matter nearly as much for them. They are in fact a good fish to target on a bad tide.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Brant Peacher said:


> tyler0421 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does everyone hate the neap tide? Some of my best inshore fishing is during neap tides..Ecspecially pompano!![/
> ...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice job that sheep is a beast .
> Hoping to get another trip with you soon .


I'm ready man! Just give me a call. Fishing should be real good between march 20th and April 10th. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Brant Peacher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying your wrong. The way we fish for pompano, Neap tide is the best time to fish for them and it's not on the beach. It's where the water is moving pretty good during those neap tide days. Same with redfish. Have to fish when the tide is moving around its peak for the neap tide days. Everyone has there tactics though. Good job putting clients on fish! I apologize if I sounded like I was putting you down in any way..
> ...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to put your clients on the fish Brant &

thanks for a well written explanation / how to fish neap tides. Will be helpful in the future.

Jimmy


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Great job Capt. Brant... that is one of the hardest tides to produce fish on.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

*neap flounder*

I'd have to disagree with you on the flounder. I've caught countless nunbers of flounder in the pass. That's my favorite type of fishing and have found that neap tides are very tough for flounder. Not saying you can't catch them, it's just very tough. Wind helps on a neap to keep you drifting.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> I'd have to disagree with you on the flounder. I've caught countless nunbers of flounder in the pass. That's my favorite type of fishing and have found that neap tides are very tough for flounder. Not saying you can't catch them, it's just very tough. Wind helps on a neap to keep you drifting.


Cool. whatever works for you!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Great info Brant - I, for one, would certainly like to see more of these types of "tips".. definitely useful info!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report as well as info!!!!!!! Just glad you can catch fish better you shoot dove.lol


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Only on the PFF will posters read solid advice from someone that spends more time on the water than they do, and scoff at it. :no:

Good job Brant, and quality advice, regardless of what the masters of fishing are saying.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Neaap Tides*

Good explanation of neap tides.

There can be some terrific fishing for brief periods when the water moves.

You have to be there when it happens and be ready. It won't last long. C2


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks for the info, I actually didn't go fishing because of the tide a few days ago.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Go neap 'Noles...


----------

